# Is your spouse/partner in this with you 50/50?



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

I was reading some posts and it occurred to me that some of you do not have spouses/partners that share your concerns and/or help with prepping. Is this more common than not? I feel pretty darn grateful my husband and I have been on par for twenty plus years. I just couldn’t even imagine. 

For those of you with partners that do not share concerns equally, how is that handled in your plan? Do you leave them? Do you knock em’ out and throw the over your shoulder? (kidding…sort of) 

For those couples that are 50/50 (or close), are there some prep issues that are more gender specific? i.e. does the man handle the ammo and the woman does the canning? For us it probably started that way, but soon into it we realized we’d both needed to be schooled in everything for a worst case scenario.


----------



## jadedsoul (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally it wasn't until recently that my significant other came to the normal way of thinking. Up until then I was of the mind that I would prep in private and if TSHTF happened she and my children would be taken care of. Now she is doing her own research and so far is the one buying PM, she has even started reading the forums after reading a book that one of our members wrote  Thanks Sue :congrat:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

My ex did. She got the BOL in the big D.....:gaah: But worth it...:2thumb::beercheer::congrat:

My GF does share some of my prepping thoughts, but she would be a sheeple. I'm lucky that I have obtained a new place with like-minded folks all around me.

Jimmy


----------



## txplowgirl (Jul 29, 2011)

No, he dosen't see a problem, he drives a big truck and dosen't listen to the news just the 60's channels. 
I have to prep kind of quietly and find hidden spots because he has threatened to take a lot of what I have and give it to food banks. I've litterally had to threaten him with bodily harm if he touches the stuff, I guess he belives me because he hasn't touched it yet. 
Anyway, we argue about it and I tell him that this is my hobby and it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It took my wife about a year to get it. For a long time her idea of prepping would be to get a couple of extra cans of food each time we went grocery shopping. She didn't like the idea that I bought a lot of stuff in a short time.

What did it for her was watching "Doomsday Preppers" and seeing how many people thought an economic collapse was coming soon.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

jadedsoul said:


> Personally it wasn't until recently that my significant other came to the normal way of thinking.... after reading a book that one of our members wrote  Thanks Sue :congrat:


Oh, where can I find that? 



Jimmy24 said:


> My GF does share some of my prepping thoughts, but she would be a sheeple. I'm lucky that I have obtained a new place with like-minded folks all around me. Jimmy


I'm curious...then being or not being a prepper isn't a consideration when looking for a girlfriend? (absolutely not snarky) I'm just wondering how prepping ranks in the scheme of things. 



txplowgirl said:


> No, he dosen't see a problem...
> Anyway, we argue about it and I tell him that this is my hobby and it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


So...he doesn't mind you allocating household expenses for it then? That's good, if so. Actually, it's kind of cute. I'm envisioning you running around hiding mylar bags as his truck pulls in.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

*Call it a hobby*



Billyboy said:


> I was reading some posts and it occurred to me that some of you do not have spouses/partners that share your concerns and/or help with prepping. Is this more common than not? I feel pretty darn grateful my husband and I have been on par for twenty plus years. I just couldn't even imagine.
> 
> For those of you with partners that do not share concerns equally, how is that handled in your plan? Do you leave them? Do you knock em' out and throw the over your shoulder? (kidding&#8230;sort of)
> 
> For those couples that are 50/50 (or close), are there some prep issues that are more gender specific? i.e. does the man handle the ammo and the woman does the canning? For us it probably started that way, but soon into it we realized we'd both needed to be schooled in everything for a worst case scenario.


In the perfect scenario, it should be 100/100. I think that's what you are calling 50/50 for physical participation. I would love to be in the shoes of those couples. For concerns, IMO, you should deal with your gender specific concerns to the point where you can't deal with them, and be concerned with your partners in the event that they can't deal with them. If you are in mutual agreement with prepping, take care of the common ground, take care of your specifics, and ask/offer what should be considered (gender specific) in an event that renders you/them in need. As for tasks, after a consensus (canning or ammo) make sure each of you knows how to perform the task of the other without having to know why. The "Why" ties up a lot of time as far as education goes. I forget where I learned this, but for teaching, go in order from "must know" to "need to know" to "should know" to "nice to know".


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Billyboy said:


> I'm curious...then being or not being a prepper isn't a consideration when looking for a girlfriend? (absolutely not snarky) I'm just wondering how prepping ranks in the scheme of things.


This GF found me.

Actually at 58, struck out twice with spouses, having had cancer, recently (3 yrs) divorced and retired most ladies think I'm looking for a nurse or a purse...soooo I don't actively seek them. I have 2 wonderful daughters and 5 super granddaughters. My mom is still kicking, so I have all the women I can deal with...

But to answer your question. I married for love both times. Still would. What's inside that counts. We can work on prepping...

Now that Jimmy "Landers" has given you his opinion in his colunm....:2thumb:

I think it might be an interesting question for others....

Jimmy


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

BillS said:


> ...What did it for her was watching "Doomsday Preppers" and seeing how many people thought an economic collapse was coming soon.


I'm glad she came around. I actually have never seen that. I just might try and locate it. Thank you.



JoKing said:


> In the perfect scenario, it should be 100/100. I think that's what you are calling 50/50 for physical participation. I would love to be in the shoes of those couples. For concerns, IMO, you should deal with your gender specific concerns to the point where you can't deal with them, and be concerned with your partners in the event that they can't deal with them. If you are in mutual agreement with prepping, take care of the common ground, take care of your specifics, and ask/offer what should be considered (gender specific) in an event that renders you/them in need. As for tasks, after a consensus (canning or ammo) make sure each of you knows how to perform the task of the other without having to know why. The "Why" ties up a lot of time as far as education goes. I forget where I learned this, but for teaching, go in order from "must know" to "need to know" to "should know" to "nice to know".


I like the 100/100 analogy. Great advice. Sounds like you speak from experience.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We're both into prepping at the same level. We both can food but in general the food & household items are my department & the fuel, guns & ammo are his. (Not that we ever discussed it.) Now, having just attended yet another gun show with him just last Saturday where he spent an ungodly amount of money on yet another obscure black scary gun & more ammo, I feel certain we are at least bordering on overkill in that department. However, that "kid-at-Christmas" look on his face & my getting to tease him about it makes it all worth it IMO. 

I don't know about 50/50, I don't look at it like that. Hubby will gladly do, or help me do, just about anything I ask him nicely to & that's good enough for me.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

My wife is not remotely into being prepped- although she does accept it with grace and humor for the most part. I won't be getting any high dollar items anytime soon, unfortunately. It's all baby steps around here.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Billie...I started a similar thread a while ago (great minds think alike)...so far my wife has tolerated my spending for a reason she can't wrap her intellect around. The only news she hears/sees is a half hour a day on a TV network show and she reads nothing....luckily she trusts my judgement up to a point, that point definitely being if I said I want to live in an underground dome, which I do, but obviously won't!
DB


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> We're both into prepping at the same level....I don't know about 50/50, I don't look at it like that. Hubby will gladly do, or help me do, just about anything I ask him nicely to & that's good enough for me.


That's great, the same here, even it's a rather hair brain thing, he'll indulge. He's pretty good about not doing the 'I told you so' thing. 

In retrospect, 50/50 wasn't the term I meant...maybe 'on the same page'.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

db2469 said:


> Billie...I started a similar thread a while ago (great minds think alike)...so far my wife has tolerated my spending for a reason she can't wrap her intellect around. The only news she hears/sees is a half hour a day on a TV network show and she reads nothing....luckily she trusts my judgement up to a point, that point definitely being if I said I want to live in an underground dome, which I do, but obviously won't!
> DB


:lolsmash: :beercheer: Maybe the knock-out and carry her over your shoulder plan will work.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

My husband isn't into prepping per se, but he does have all kinds of useful skills for when SHTF. He was been hunting and shooting since he could walk practically, he is a certified welder and a mason, knows pretty much all aspects of construction, is good at fixing mechanical things etc. I do all of the shopping, cooking, and cleaning so I am the one to buy all the groceries and other supplies. I buy the prepping stuff I want, he doesn't argue lol


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We have been working on a lot of different stuff that relates to prepping pretty much since we got married 28 years ago. Backpacking, gardening, shooting, etc are all hobbies of ours. On a true prep scale she wasn't really fully on board for a while, but never complained about me doing it. The last few years she has jumped in with both feet. We have a split of what we do, although we share a lot of the duties as well. We just help the other where it's needed.

For all this I am so grateful. I was married previously, as was my wife, (3yrs for me, 10 for her) and neither of our ex's would have a clue, nor would they help, and most likely would sabatoge our efforts.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Valannb22, You are the second woman on this thread taking the prepping initiative in a relationship. I shouldn't be shocked, but...Wow, kudos to you. 

bacpacker, I'm glad you've found your yoked match.  It helps.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

For us we're both in. We have a plan and both of us discuss what we should get with available funds. He's not a blogger so I read more articles and blog way more. 
He's finally getting to where he googles everything!!! 
We have started a $5 a week challenge. We have to spend $5 every week on food preps. With him out if work it is a challenge. But we say we may need the stuff sooner than we think. 
He's super handy and can do masonry, construction and his thumb I far greener then mine.
Not sure what I bring to the table...a great personality I guess.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

cengasser said:


> We have started a $5 a week challenge. We have to spend $5 every week on food preps. With him out if work it is a challenge. But we say we may need the stuff sooner than we think.


I think my husband would rather shoot my computer sometimes. :scratch

Times are tough all over, but there are free things out there too, if you look in the right places.

I have a neighbor who volunteers at our local food bank. Our local farms donate a lot of produce. If something doesn't look like it's going to make it through the weekend, she gets to bring some home...usually to feed her chickens, but sometimes it's a lot of fairly good stuff. Once, she was slightly overwhelmed, and brought me a huge (really huge) box of celery and green peppers. I cut away the marginal stuff, diced, and dehydrated and netted a few mason jars of some pretty good stash. Throwing a hand full of dehydrated peppers in the chili pot sure saves time on prep. 

I also know folks, and I may join them this year, that talk to farmers after their mechanical harvest and offer 50/50 for hand gleaning. Some even say 'take it all'. You'd be surprised everything that's missed and usually goes to waste. Harvest is coming up.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

wife and I agree but we are lightweight preppers. But we are doing more a little at a time.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

The wife and I are working 100/100. Often she tells me I need to hurry up, I'm taking too long. 
Honey I'm working as fast as I can. I have to sleep some time. Lol.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

TexasPatriot said:


> The wife and I are working 100/100. Often she tells me I need to hurry up, I'm taking too long.
> Honey I'm working as fast as I can. I have to sleep some time. Lol.


I'm with her! Sleep later! :2thumb:


----------



## txplowgirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Billyboy said:


> Oh, where can I find that?
> 
> So...he doesn't mind you allocating household expenses for it then? That's good, if so. Actually, it's kind of cute. I'm envisioning you running around hiding mylar bags as his truck pulls in.


I make sure all household bills are paid first plus what he needs for his road expenses and what we need for the house then I spend about 20 bucks a week on preps. 
I bought 525 rds for my 22 pistol this week. With taxes cost me 28 bucks. That puts me up to about 5000 rds. Shhhhh, he thinks I only have a couple hundred.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

My hubby is always good at doing thing I ask him to, though not always in a timely manner- but I'm not complaining! Always grateful for the help! Hubby definitely sees things changing, especially when I show him proof  He's not mentally on board with me though. I believe he thinks I'm a bit too concerned (aka-paranoid), then again, he is more of a sheeple than us folks on this board


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am in 100%! I do the gardening, canning, food buying and stocking, raising the animals (milking, feeding, butchering), manage, supervise, and educate the kids, ammo and guns, cooking and laundry. 
DH's part....he makes 50% more money than me!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Billyboy said:


> Valannb22, You are the second woman on this thread taking the prepping initiative in a relationship. I shouldn't be shocked, but...Wow, kudos to you.
> 
> bacpacker, I'm glad you've found your yoked match.  It helps.


BB I am glad to see a lot more women on the forums I frequent. And some of the ideas they put out really hit on somethings or at least some angle's I just don't think of.

I yeah I'm really glad I found my yoke mate. I couldn't do it alone.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, if you called my wife a prepper, she'd get mad. She just likes getting great deals on groceries; is it wrong that I steer her towards LTS foods? NOPE! She does gripe about the ammo, as no one but me will mess with guns (they just don't like shooting), but when it's just a box here and there, it's not too painful. She does see the wisdom of food storage, but only after being jobless for a stretch and having to live on my meager salary. She doesn't watch any news or pay attention to anything but dancing shows and crime dramas on Netflix. As long as she keeps the shelves full, I'm not complaining!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife actually bought me a book on Emergency Food Storage as a gift a couple of years ago. I've always put some things from the garden away for later. Now I just tell her that I'm using the book she bought for me anytime she asks what I'm canning, making or putting away for later.
It makes her happy that I appreciate her gifts, and she agrees that if an emergency or even just a camping trip happen, having supplies and food readily available is a good thing.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

My wife got more aware of prepping when she gave birth to our kid. A few extra stuff here and there but she's not the truly active type. Trying to get here to enjoy outdoor activities more, and no, a day at the beach does not count.
I got here a mountain bike, though she likes it, has only done city rides. Will take her to the trail when the typhoon season ends.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am slowly starting to chisel away at my wife's disapproval of prepping. At first she was completely against the idea. Claiming it is stupid to waist money. Then I took her shooting (which she was reluctant to doing) and she now wants her concealed carry license. When I brought up what's been going on in the world and why its a good idea to prep she was one of those "if it happens just let me die" types. Now we have a newborn and she is okay with it being a hobby now and once we get paid more we can get more preps. I tend to send her some of the world news articles (since she could care less) and explain the effects that may come I things should get worse. It makes her start to open alot more about prepping now rather than later when we have more money. But that always fizzles out after a week. Just have to keep her updated on the world news I guess. :score:


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

My husband wasn't on board at all...I just disguised it as "extreme couponing" mixed with a couple purchases per year from the bulk store. On a single income (thats not mine) it was the best i could do at the time. He hated it at first, then he got into helping me find some good deals and now(after seeing what I could do with $40/ week)...he's all about prepping!! In fact, he's taking over and I am extactic...I get to do the food related stuff without having to worry about the rest getting handled too...and he is now informing me about certain news related events that I miss every now and then. I am one happy momma with a 'real' partner!!!


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

homeschoolmomma, I love your name. I'm a homeschool momma, too. Cheers!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Hubby finally got on board with prepping after watching the news. He is not convinced of a full financial collapse, but he sees the value in being prepared for "personal" SHTF situations. Job loss, shortages, etc. I work on learning skills to be able to live without electricity and he eventually joins in with me. So we are not at equal status by any means, but he no longer offers me my tinfoil hat at every new plan or suggestion.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> Oh, where can I find that? ...I'm curious...then being or not being a prepper isn't a consideration when looking for a girlfriend? ...


Must have at least a pair of 38s and a AR ?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd be happy with 99/1 !

My wife's idea of prepping is have a 3rd curling iron just in case the other two fail.

When I ask her what her plan was for income during her retirement, her reply was, "I thought you was taking care of that?".

We were without power for two days. The generator supplied power to the refrigerator, deep freeze, furnace, water well, gas stove and lights. I overheard her telling a girlfriend how dreadful it was living without power!

I give her a 1 because she has saved every paper the kids brought home from school and she clips out every newspaper article that has anything remotely connected to anyone she might know. Good for several life times of toilet paper I figure.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

"let" dh get new toy and ammo. will reload stuff for it a little later. got him to check his reload stuff and find out what he lacks. :sssh: how my turn to get grain mill and grain storage. dh is into it but is a little lack on wanting long term food. health reasons make gardening hard and this year our garden just fell down the pits. we will try for some winter stuff. he has now said maybe put up some meat for stew. :2thumb:


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> Valannb22, You are the second woman on this thread taking the prepping initiative in a relationship. I shouldn't be shocked, but...Wow, kudos to you.
> 
> bacpacker, I'm glad you've found your yoked match.  It helps.


It is relatively new for me. The hubby is the kind of man that does have the skills to take care of us if something happened, but I got to thinking what if something happens to him? This past winter was pretty mild, but the two before that we had major ice storms and were without power for over two weeks both times. One of those times, my husband was stuck out of town and couldn't make it back for a couple of days. I haven't got a clue how to fix things around the house, how to hunt, take care of a gun, etc. He can feed us, but if he isn't around I couldn't. We have three kids and I really don't know how I could manage on my own, so I started to research prepping. Don't have much done yet, but I am working on it every day.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> One of those times, my husband was stuck out of town and couldn't make it back for a couple of days. I haven't got a clue how to fix things around the house, how to hunt, take care of a gun, etc. He can feed us, but if he isn't around I couldn't..


 Having "stuff" is good, Having knowledge is what will decide how well you do in bad times.

My ex agreed when I brought up the need to be ready for anything that may come, but she didn't really participate. Now that we are divorced, she doesn't give it a thought. Last month we had a nasty t-storm come through and knocked trees down all over, power was out for a week or better for some. I was without power for 6 days. I went to her house to see if my kids were still alive. They were fine thank the Lord, I asked her if she had any water, bottled for drinking. She had 3, 1/2 ltr bottles! All the stores were closed (no power). I brought her a case of water and brought the genny over to cool her fridge down. While I was there I asked her how she liked not having power or water, she said she hated it! I asked her what would she do if this lasted 2 weeks or two months or 2 years?! Just wanted to plant the seed, since my kids live with her!!!!

I live with my brother and his wife now. THANKS DAN!!!! He is as into prepping as I am.His wife is also on board. I guess they are the closest thing to a spouse as I have right now!!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

We're new to prepping (and the forum) but we see eye to eye on it. I'm more for getting food (I just happen to love to eat) and he's more into getting guns and ammo ( I do like to find a good sale though  )

I'm the type, well we're the type if you can do it so can I so we're always competing to see who is better. Ya win some, ya lose some but ya always learn something in the process.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

wife is with me-MOST of the way, she sometimes has a problem with storage though, we live in a small English modern(90's) semi detached house with little or no storage, however we have just bought a couple of sets of metal shelving which will increase our storage once i can get it adjusted and fitted into place.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

My Boss I mean wife is onboard I can't say what percentage because I have always been the one to decide and to take action. She has always supported what I want to do and takes an interest in my activities. She watched extreme preppers once and started to inventory our things. It was funny/cute when she got to things I don't have yet like a dehydrator, solar panels and a well. Guess who appointed themselves to the new budget committy. She knows that after what happened during Katrina it really is every man for himself. It also helps that our three adult sons are in 100%. So for us prepping is a family activity.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> Having "stuff" is good, Having knowledge is what will decide how well you do in bad times.


Totally agree! I'm accumulating stuff and doing my best to learn new skills at the same time.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

the wife indulges me, (in back of her mind I think she knows it is going to go south and bad and we have been through a couple of SHTF situations and now she just expects me to pull something out of the closet and be able to handle the situation. I guess for her prepping comes under my job description.  BUt she is good with it.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

No 50/50 here. Its me struggling to do what I can. For special occasion such as birthdays or anniversay, I ask for items like a rain barrel, composter, canner, etc.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Billyboy said:


> homeschoolmomma, I love your name. I'm a homeschool momma, too. Cheers!


There are a few of us here on this board. I've got one graduated & in occupational therapy school, one graduating this year headed to medical scientist school, & a 3 month old future homeschooler.  I'll have homeschooled 30 years by the time I'm finished


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

BillS said:


> It took my wife about a year to get it. For a long time her idea of prepping would be to get a couple of extra cans of food each time we went grocery shopping. She didn't like the idea that I bought a lot of stuff in a short time.
> 
> What did it for her was watching "Doomsday Preppers" and seeing how many people thought an economic collapse was coming soon.


Coming? Heck, we're in it and sliding downward! Just haven't hit bottom yet. Naturally, the politicians will never admit it - it would lose them votes. So glad me & prep partner were raised old school self-reliant.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

homeschoolmomma said:


> My husband wasn't on board at all...I just disguised it as "extreme couponing" mixed with a couple purchases per year from the bulk store.


Ahhh! The "prep 'em while they ain't lookin' method. I love it!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha I started as a "couponer" and buying "bulk" to save money.. Now he is like.. hum we have an extra so many bucks and what can we buy in bulk that we need.. that kind a thing. But he also has decided to start bulking up on our self defense areas.. we have plenty of weapons but not a lot of ammo so are putting a box back here and there in the safe. And due to my handicap using the shotgun is not as easy as it was.. so he even mentioned buying me a new handgun..  easier for me to control.


----------



## jadedsoul (Feb 15, 2012)

Billyboy this is the book my significant other read http://www.amazon.com/A-Tale-Two-Preppers-ebook/dp/B007IEH7GQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343164357&sr=8-1&keywords=a+tale+of+two+preppers


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> There are a few of us here on this board. I've got one graduated & in occupational therapy school, one graduating this year headed to medical scientist school, & a 3 month old future homeschooler.  I'll have homeschooled 30 years by the time I'm finished


Wow!! 2 done (almost) and a ... 3 month old! That's crazy. I am interested to learn as much as I can from other homeschooling mommas since I'm still in the beginning stages with a 6yo and 3.5 yo. I think I'll start a new thread for advise and pointers.

It's nice to see others ;-) In our small town I know of only one other family and they unschool (brand new too). I would love to have some engaging/informative conversations with other families with experience.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

I think I'll start a new thread for advise and pointers......It's nice to see others ;-) In our small town I know of only one other family and they unschool (brand new too). I would love to have some engaging/informative conversations with other families with experience.[/QUOTE said:


> Oh, please do start a HS thread, but please, please tell me where...there are sooo many sub forums on here, I get lost...
> 
> I only have the one, so hats off you both of you...and 30 years :congrat: WOW!
> We've been at it her whole life (she just turned 11 ). We school using a Classical secular Trivium pedagogy.
> ...


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Billyboy said:


> I was reading some posts and it occurred to me that some of you do not have spouses/partners that share your concerns and/or help with prepping. Is this more common than not? I feel pretty darn grateful my husband and I have been on par for twenty plus years. I just couldn't even imagine.
> 
> For those of you with partners that do not share concerns equally, how is that handled in your plan? Do you leave them? Do you knock em' out and throw the over your shoulder? (kidding&#8230;sort of)
> 
> For those couples that are 50/50 (or close), are there some prep issues that are more gender specific? i.e. does the man handle the ammo and the woman does the canning? For us it probably started that way, but soon into it we realized we'd both needed to be schooled in everything for a worst case scenario.


My first wife (gone to the happy hunting grounds) was raised LDS. She said "It didn't take" but got me onboard about a bazillion years ago. She was always uneasy about not having a sufficient supply on hand. She was a great woman that gave me 4 great kids. Making her happy was having plenty of reserves. Storing food, water, spare parts and toiletries was such a small task that I never gave it a moments pause.

When I met my second (the BEST wife) boss she had some reservations about the "whack job" that had shelves and shelves loaded with food and supplies. That was then......Now she wonders why she married a man that had such limited stores. The best wife (just in case she reads this) has also given me the gift of 4 more great kids. All that she has ever demanded of me is not to leave them poor, homeless and hungry. Two outta three aint bad is it?

We do not have any divisions in our household. I back her and she backs me. Each of us works to the limit of our capacities to the common goal of providing for our family. We have taken in her parents and now mine rather than seeing them go to a home. Never a whimper out of the war department. We also have taken in kids from my first family when they have gone through divorces, taken in grand kids when they were on deployments and she has never uttered a bad word.

My bride currently has some severe physical limitations but she does everything in her power to insure our family survivabiliy in all matters of disaster.

To think about it she does 243% of the work......I just show up and take the credit.

Tugs


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

We are both in it, except the canning...I do that. But we share the responsibilities of the garden and involve our children whether they want to or not. We are terrible when we go and look at ammunition, because we egg each other on and end up spending more than we first planned. When it comes to buying extra food stores, that is all me, but he doesn't say much, just nods and agrees. We have a long way to go still in being ready for any major event, should it ever happen, but we are getting there. Out of work for the last 2.5 years didn't help, and short growing seasons didn't help either. But we are back to work, and working on getting things back in motion.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*100% on Board*

My wife has supported our self reliance efforts from day one. We both grew up with that sort of lifestyle and simply continued with what we knew. After almost 46 years, we are getting better at it, but age is taking its' toll.

We cooperate on the heavy food processing and canning chores, and she lends a hand as needed doing the outdoor stuff. I can't imagine not having such a partner.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

other day we are sitting watching tv after the kids were in bed and the wife looks over and asks me are you sure we have enough ammo. I could have cried, and bought more the next day.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

lefty said:


> other day we are sitting watching tv after the kids were in bed and the wife looks over and asks me are you sure we have enough ammo. I could have cried, and bought more the next day.


I do that to my husband, also Got 10 more boxes in 2 days later LOL!!!


----------



## coffeeplease (Jul 23, 2012)

He is kind of on board with it. I am just getting my toes wet with all of this. We will see how on board he is when the supplies start building more.


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

To tsrwivey and billyboy and any other homeschooling parents (current, future or past), I wanted to share that I started a new thread for homeschooling and would love it if you came over and participated. 

You can find it under Current Posts or going to 
Off The Path * General Chit Chat
That'll help this thread stay on topic
Thanks


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

razorback said:


> I do that to my husband, also Got 10 more boxes in 2 days later LOL!!!


 I made sure my order included a couple hundred rounds for her favorite pistol ( was mine until she shot it and then somehow it became her gun) :dunno: see I am a loving and supportive spouce


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

tugboats said:


> My first wife (gone to the happy hunting grounds) was raised LDS. She said "It didn't take" but got me onboard about a bazillion years ago. She was always uneasy about not having a sufficient supply on hand. She was a great woman that gave me 4 great kids. Making her happy was having plenty of reserves. Storing food, water, spare parts and toiletries was such a small task that I never gave it a moments pause.
> 
> When I met my second (the BEST wife) boss she had some reservations about the "whack job" that had shelves and shelves loaded with food and supplies. That was then......Now she wonders why she married a man that had such limited stores. The best wife (just in case she reads this) has also given me the gift of 4 more great kids. All that she has ever demanded of me is not to leave them poor, homeless and hungry. Two outta three aint bad is it?
> 
> ...


 You are a lucky man to have had and to have great women like that in your life.

Now, a little offtrack for this thread, but those looking for ammo should take a look at ammoman.com, good prices shipped right to your door. shipping is included in the price.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

My fiance (just about wife) is with me in this. Matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the idea was first hers that we should start to stockpile. After that I was the one to go nuts (as I have been paranoid of the gov't SHTF for a while) and started off on the gettin' ready. Unfortunatly as we are living in a very small apartment, our prepping has been limited. But all bets are off when we get some land and build our house.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife and I are both into prepping. We differ a little on self-defense issues, she's not really into fending off the ravening horde but more than prepared to shoot burglars, etc. Our only real disagreement comes down to the allocation of space. She says if I buy any more stuff I'll need to get a new house to go along with it. So I'm working on it! Been rereading A Pattern Language and it says a house needs 15-20% of the square footage devoted to bulk storage in all cases and up to 50% in some cases. Sounds about right for preppers.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

I have always bought sale items in bulk. I think at first it annoyed my husband...........but, after him being laid off for over 2 years and my "stash" assuring we were comfortable on food...........he is all on board. 

As I taught myself to can from the garden, he got even MORE on board...........And now is as much of a prepper as I am and perhaps even more on some things. Do we still have a ways to go to get a more appropriate level...........YES..........but, it is a work in progress. Our basement is definitely a sight to see. The kids tease that we have created our own grocery store. And with both kids now moved out............I have taken over the closets in their old rooms for even more storage organization. 

We are both working toward water, food, self defense, medical. Working toward self sufficiency is our goal. We are growing our own, canning/dehydrating our own, get our meats from a local farm, and continually learning more and more skills.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> I'd be happy with 99/1 !
> 
> My wife's idea of prepping is have a 3rd curling iron just in case the other two fail.
> 
> ...


Now that's funny!!!

I must say if there were more tugboats in this world, it'd be a better place..peace..jayjay


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I married lazyl's wife's little sister. When I first brought up the idea of prepping a year ago she looked at me like I was nuts. I then showed up with 1200 lbs of wheat and she gave me a look that could kill a newborn. Add in gift "packages" from my favorite uncles (cheaper than dirt and j&g sales!) and I almost had to bug out!! I fed her a steady diet of talk radio and internet news and now she doesn't mind the extra bags of rice and beans I snag at costco along with lots of booze! Yep, she is sorta on board....... now how to break it to her I bought a new AR. Its totally for her too.... believe me!! As long as the bills get paid she doesn't squawk about my purchases but it would be nice if she took a more active role in this. I don't think she really believes things can get that bad and I'm afraid she might lose it if it does. But she is tuff, so we should be ok.


----------



## MARSHLAND (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello...my husband and I prepare for different reasons. He wants self sufficiency and I do it for that for when the SHTF. It can be difficult but if I don't spend time talking about it and just do it, there is no problem so far but it would be nice if he was on the same page as I am. Who knows time will tell if he gets in the same frame of mind as i am. This works for us and everybody just needs to find what works for them.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all. My girlfriend and I live in a small apartment but we are in it together. She loves learning new things about bug out bags, bug out vehicles, etc. I'm trying to get some more time to take her out and teach her some new things (like how to build a fire properly, use the flint and steel, baton correctly, etc.) she likes the quality time and has begun building a bob for herself.  she actually suggested that we started canning too and got her parents to give us there old pressure canner.  but with being in an apartment, it's hard to keep a stockpile of supplies around. Sorry for being long winded, but I just figured that I would share.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> I think I married lazyl's wife's little sister... she looked at me like I was nuts. ...she gave me a look that could kill a newborn. ....


I think it is more of a denial issue.

My wife can't handle confrontational issues.

TEOTWAWKI

No hair dryer, no hot water shower, no trading gossip on the phone, wearing the same underwear for more than one day, hair color going natural, sleeping outside with the bugs, mentally unable to deal with it.

So in her mind it doesn't exist. So why think, talk, store and plan for something that doesn't exist?

"I think I am invisible, there for I am", type mentality.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Hubie1110 said:


> Hi all. My girlfriend and I live in a small apartment but we are in it together. She loves learning new things about bug out bags, bug out vehicles, etc. I'm trying to get some more time to take her out and teach her some new things (like how to build a fire properly, use the flint and steel, baton correctly, etc.) she likes the quality time and has begun building a bob for herself.  she actually suggested that we started canning too and got her parents to give us there old pressure canner.  but with being in an apartment, it's hard to keep a stockpile of supplies around. Sorry for being long winded, but I just figured that I would share.


You will find there is LOTS of room under beds.

Several on the forum use their stocks as furniture.

There is a GREAT idea to make a canning shelf that doubles as a table for perhaps behind a couch or a smaller version as an end table. We made a larger version of this ourselves that stocks over 500 jars for easy rotation and we added 2 larger shelves for lid, vinegar, utensils, and misc. canning specific storage. I'll have to backtrack to see if I can find the link or perhaps even pictures of the one hubby built me.


----------



## ntvtxn (Jul 19, 2012)

lefty said:


> other day we are sitting watching tv after the kids were in bed and the wife looks over and asks me are you sure we have enough ammo. I could have cried, and bought more the next day.


That's such a heart warming story. Lol


----------



## diannamarsolek (Apr 10, 2012)

i have all ways bean a prepar as i grew up on the islands in AL and the great desert that is southern AZ my family has all ways tried to keep 6 months food on hand we traveled allot so it was hard but we always had the magnificent 7 on hand at all times 
1 flour 
2 salt 
3 suger
4 corn meal
5 rice
6 lard
7 tobacco i dont use it but its great for trade or worm killer 
i have added more over time 
8 cocoa powder
9 vinegar
10 dry vegys 
11 noodles 
12 some sort dry meat
13 bolyen cubes 
i have allot more prepes but this is on hand in LARGE at lots all times what do you folks have


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

The wife allows me to prep and occatioanlly bitches about it.
I do all the canning, ammo buying, etc.
More than once she's raised an eyebrow. 
She will go to the range and shoot. She loves canned meats.
If SHTF she's a sheeple and I'm the sheep dog


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

She realy dosen't have a choice. The other day she called me from McDonalds. I was on the golf course 15 miles away. She told me she had a problem. She was out of gas. That's right, the Lincon Town car had run out of gas at McDonalds and she wanted me to come and put gas in it. I told her, "Baby there is a gas station across the street from you and a truck stop next door to you. Go next door and buy a small plastic gas can and purchase a gallon of gas and put it in your car. She says, can't you come, I don't have any cash. I tell her, "You have a credit card and a debit card, use one of them. She fesses up, well I'm not dressed very well. I lose it , "You aren't dressed well enough to go to a truck stop!" I finally relent and tell her I will be there in 30 minuets and she says , "THIRTY MINUETS?".

I go put my cart in the shed and she calls me back, "guess what honey , it started and I was able to drive it to the gas station before it quit again ".

She is in it with me 100% , she dosent realy have any other choice. She would never survive alone.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone. I've been a closet prepper for about 2 years now, stashing and storing under the radar. I'm married with 3 beautiful girls. Earlier this year I ordered a bunch of survival books online, and when they arrived all at the same time my wife gave me a sort of WTF look, and told me that I was starting to scare her a bit. We live on a flood and hurricane prone island in the Caribbean, so I told her that I was getting ready for floods or hurricanes "just in case", which settled her down a bit. I think if I told her my real fears about global pandemics or solar flare related emps she would have me fitted for a straight-jacket

Over time she has come around to the idea of being prepared for short-term inconveniences, but I don't think she will ever wrap her head around prepping for a full-fledged SHTF scenario. She's a pretty strong-willed woman and is good in an emergency, so I'm not too worried about how she will react if we are thrust into a societal collapse. She accepts our bob and is actually making suggestions now, some good, some not so good (I drew the line when she suggested we put a box of Lipton tea bags in the bob, it's already 50+ pounds

The parents and siblings think I'm nuts as well, in spite of me suggesting over and over what about a few more packs of candles here, a few more bags of rice there, and I don't think I will ever be able to make them see differently. With wifey right now, I guess it's a 90-10 split, hopefully I can get her more on board as more time goes on.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I think it is more of a denial issue.
> 
> My wife can't handle confrontational issues.
> 
> ...


They mentioned this type of denial on History channel program. They called it Cognitive Dissonance. Basically for most people, any scenario that is outside what they perceive to be real and "normal", as well as outside what their mental comfort level is, they simply deny as being true, real or possible. This is probably why the majority of the population is made up of sheeple. They simply cannot bear to think about a major shift in their idea of "normal", so they simply dismiss it as not being real.

Unfortunately most of my family, including in-laws, have a very high level of Cognitive Dissonance. On the other hand, maybe they're all sane and I'm the crazy one


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah axe we call it the normalcy bias. Nothing bad has ever happened here in America since the civil war so how can it happen now?!?! So hopefully if it does my wife doesnt lose it!!


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

My wife does not help at all. She sees a problem ahead just not as big as I do. She lets me prep and does not discourage any of it. So I do what I can might not be 100% ready but will have a heads up.


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

cajunmeadows said:


> My wife does not help at all. She sees a problem ahead just not as big as I do. She lets me prep and does not discourage any of it. So I do what I can might not be 100% ready but will have a heads up.


I have the same exact situation Cajunmeadows except it's my hubby. Everytime he sees me buying a lot of canned stuff he says, "are you preparing for nuclear war or something?" I try to explain that it is for a number of reasons. Ever since the mosque 3 blocks away was blocked off by police and opposing groups were protesting and they were telling people just go home and get off the streets, he's come around a bit more. Just a normal workday but walking the shortcut through the town center, cops everywhere, police tape, trying to keep people from throwing rocks through shop windows:nuts:

Now he came home the other day telling me he saw our favorite brand baked beans on sale at the store in 4-packs, how many do I want?:congrat:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

As for me up here in the Pacific Northwest....It is mainly me, although my husband does pretty much agree with it all, he is just a one day at a time person and does not think much beyond the day he is in, he leaves that up to me to think ahead...not that this is good.

I am not sure if it is personality differences with us (the way we see our current economic times), the way we are brought up (he inner city Chicago, me out in country in Oregon) or, our age differences (he 61, me 45)...we see it similar, but he just does not see beyond the daily stuff and I sometimes think he believes the grocery stores as they are now will always be there when we need something.

I am trying to simply stock up. I want to build on skills I do not yet possess, and would love to have more experience and tools to work with such as a chainsaw to cut our own wood (that might wind up being me, he prefers to just be able to turn the thermostat on). I can swing an ax to cut wood, but kind of let my muscles go a bit and it would kill me to as I am now. 

So, right now I can grow stuff (opted out for a bad weather spring and not so hot of summer out here), stock up on sales and salvaged goods, raise my chickens for eggs, and when needed, raise chickens for meat. Have yet to learn to butcher them myself (again it is lack of equipment, a lot of birds at once need to be dealt with fast and a feather picker would be incredible), we have depended on our pro down the road, $3 a bird is nice.

So, the nutshell, am I alone in this? Sort of, he likes being able to come home from work and flop down after dinner the store and his paycheck provided. He loves it when I grow stuff and he gets to eat it. Loves the fresh eggs, even likes the "stocked up pantry" I have worked on, but to get involved, well, he is not seeing the importance of it 100% yet.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

ilovetigger said:


> You will find there is LOTS of room under beds.
> 
> Several on the forum use their stocks as furniture.
> 
> There is a GREAT idea to make a canning shelf that doubles as a table for perhaps behind a couch or a smaller version as an end table. We made a larger version of this ourselves that stocks over 500 jars for easy rotation and we added 2 larger shelves for lid, vinegar, utensils, and misc. canning specific storage. I'll have to backtrack to see if I can find the link or perhaps even pictures of the one hubby built me.


Good to know  I would really like to see what it looks like so I might be able to build one or two. It's always nice to have storage options.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> It is relatively new for me. The hubby is the kind of man that does have the skills to take care of us if something happened, but I got to thinking what if something happens to him? This past winter was pretty mild, but the two before that we had major ice storms and were without power for over two weeks both times. One of those times, my husband was stuck out of town and couldn't make it back for a couple of days. I haven't got a clue how to fix things around the house, how to hunt, take care of a gun, etc. He can feed us, but if he isn't around I couldn't. We have three kids and I really don't know how I could manage on my own, so I started to research prepping. Don't have much done yet, but I am working on it every day.


I would suggest along with increasing your knowledge of survival, find a well established group. If your husband works out of town a lot, a group would help you to better prepare and give you protection if something happened while he was gone.


----------



## PikePrepper773 (Aug 12, 2012)

My DH was the one who got me into prepping and opened my eyes to politics. I was one of those who lived on a cloud until I started to pay attention. Now, I'm more into prepping sometimes than he is.


----------



## Conelrad (Sep 2, 2009)

We both carry on. 

She is the healer, accountant, hoarder of things edible. 

I am the transport, shelter, and defense engineer.

Together we create a good living environment wherever we are.

A good team we be.

D&M


----------

